# Family friendly?



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

Is our sport still the wholesome family friendly sport we used to so proudly proclaim? Seems there are more and more " Events" I can't take my children to because of what they will be exposed to.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Stay far far away from Nats with your children. The big rides I think are all like that. Small parks on a non even weekend aren't that bad........yet


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I dont care to bring my kids to the big events. Hell most of the time I don't cre for them.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

Most of the big events require you to be at least 18 to get in the gate, it is sad that we can't bring our kids to any of these events just to see all the other bikes and meet new friends.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

agreed. I dont go to any of them. All about getting drunk and seeing boobies and seeing who spent the most $$$, aint about riding anymore.


----------



## Stogi (Feb 24, 2010)

It's not just the big events anymore. Take laborday or the 4th weekends. I had to move my kids from the swimkng hole at ccc because of the slobering drunk punks and their radios blaring out some of the most vulger music. Not to mention the topless tramps. Don't get me wrong. There's nothing wrong with a guy enjoying a few adult beverages , if you are an adult, at a moderate pace and having fun. But what has happened to having respect for others around you.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

The only event that we go to is muddy GRAS and that is it, our only weekend adults only and then you still have to deal with the slobering drunks when they to bad we head to the woods and get away from them. It is a lot of fun but dam some people just don't know there limits. I will step off my soapbox now


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

That is sad.

When I started riding a few years ago it was just 6 of us heading out on our own in a semi-controlled environment. I was the only female and you can bet I wasn't topless.

The group I started riding with this past summer is great. Yeah there are drinkers and those who like to party it up a bit more, but nothing that gets out of hand. If you ride with the "family group" even the language is age appropriate...at least most of the time


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

It has to do with the average age group of the riders. If the average age in any certain group is 35 - 40 or so, it's not as bad as an average age of 14 - 23. Before I get jumped on by the younger folks here, I'm not saying all people of that age are like that. There are exceptions.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

i love events kids not in the way.. ice cold drinks and girls gettin dancing done.... i guess i am one of the few that are happy some events are 18 and older... but then agian i dont do parks that are family oriented in same respect for the kids and there familys dont see me and my group partying like rock stars


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I think i want to take a ride with you Crom A Zone!!! Party like a rock star? sounds like a good time. I personally don't mind seeing kids at the parks. I like seeing someone taking time with them and teaching them how to ride. I drink when i ride, but i don't show out in front of the kids. .. too much


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Ok who deleted my post and why ?????


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

anyone can ride with me and let me re edit my self not that i dont wanna ride when kids are around but for most cases parents give there kid a an atv wether its right size fior them or not and let them ride where they want and parents and sitting under a tree joking and then i gotta look out for lil kids... its hard enough to look out for big trucks now thro kids in the mix and i just dont like that


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I have to agree with crom a zone on parents letting the kids ride there big a$$ bikes while they get drunk. We all party and have a good time but when you have kids with you someone sober should be watching them. There are still a lot of places to ride around here Texas that is where they are family friendly.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

j2 there been alot of people deleting threads and post around here... i dont understand


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I know isn't that strange


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

but kids ruin the party there for most places dont want kids to be there i guess if u a family man stinks but for us single guys and or guys that have enough guts to tell old lady stay home wife kids so u can party it sure is nice with cold drinks, and poles everywhere while on atv


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

The strange part about posts being deleted is people not following the rules causing us to delete them. This is not a free for all forum. If you want that, go somewhere else. J2, I have no idea if your post got deleted and if it did who deleted it. I know what the other two are talking about and the classified section is not a general BS section. If some people would READ THE RULES they would understand that.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

The post we are talking about is steering and we posted on here not the classified section.
I made a private msg to him in my msg section if it went some where else sorry. I do not see what the big deal is but hey it is your site to do whatever you want.


----------



## crom a zone (Feb 25, 2010)

its all gonna be ok can we get back on track.... dont want the bama popo to come in here and delete everyone


so how about those parks that offer adult weekends then then also offer family weekends... instead of wet t shirt contest its a kids movie on the main stage. so most parks down here in florida do a very good job of keeping drunkers and familys happy and away from each other


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

I can honestly say the parks here in Texas where I am don't have that many events where kids can not attend. They do a lot of family stuff at general SAMs and I think soggy bottom in Bryan tx.

Agreed let's move off of the other subject


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Boggs & Boulders is a VERY family oriented place too..


----------



## joemel (Mar 1, 2010)

i have never attened an event muddy gras will be my first but i do know that any other time i have been to general sams it was very family friendly i have takin my kids a few times im all for a adult only ride but i do like takin the kids out and teaching them and letting them expierience the joys of riding


----------

